# Saw shelled turtle - appears to be an infection, need help



## klw_03 (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright, so i cant afford the vet costs right now unfortunately and am almost at the point where i'll just give the turtle away. 

His shell has slowly turned kind of redish around the bottom of his shell (see pics)
The shell was a little bit softer today and the vet said it might be an infection so i'm dry docking him for the moment. His shell started flaking/the scales were loosening up. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0163cx1.jpg
http://www.imagecross.com/image-hosting-view-12.php?id=5483IMG_0166.JPG
http://www.imagecross.com/image-hosting-view-12.php?id=6116IMG_0164.JPG


----------



## Noongato (Jun 19, 2008)

Where bouts are you?


----------



## klw_03 (Jun 19, 2008)

brisbane, queensland.
not willing to post.


----------



## Noongato (Jun 19, 2008)

That counts me out....


----------



## Noongato (Jun 19, 2008)

Has he got uv, what u been feeding him etc, might be something really simple.


----------



## klw_03 (Jun 19, 2008)

turtle pellets, tried turtle dinners but he didnt eat them
he has live fish in the tank aswell which he has been eating. 
he has a turtle dock and a uv light thats on 12hours a day. 
water changes are about 1/3 every 7/8 days
recently added real driftwood


----------



## mozi (Jun 19, 2008)

It might be shell rot - its too serious not to take it to the vet if it is - and is red on the underside.


----------



## carkat (Jun 19, 2008)

*Treament for Saw-Shell Turtle*

If it is an infection caused by a rough os sharp object in your tank, iIt can be treated with Betadine ointment and dry dock your turtle.

It does not sound like 'soft shell' as you seem to be doing all that right to prevent it.

I'm wondering if it could be 'shell rot' ? This can occur when a little scratch allows bacteria or pathogens to enter. It can be highly aggressive, so isolation from others is required.

Some symptoms you may see if it is shell rot are

pitting in the shell or just below the surface
soft areas on the shell (especially on the plaston -the under part of the shell) that are yellow or cream in colour and can have a pungent odour.
Araes where the scutes have lifed or fallen off
A build up of reddish fluid visible under scutes.
Treatment for this usually is a course of antibiotics from the vet.
. 
I know its expensive for a trip to the vet but it is a concern when your turtle is sick. 

Most of this info is from an excellent publication by Craig Latta, titled Australian Freshwater Turtle Caresheet. (it's 14 pages long) . It was recommended to me as a reference when my turtle had some problems that my vet was unsure about. You might be able to download it from: http://members.optusnet.com.au 

Hope you can pinpoint the problem and are able to treat it successfully.


----------



## klw_03 (Jun 19, 2008)

it sounds alot like shell rot.
his only tanks mates are a large amount of fish 

i'd feel alot more comfortable giving this turtle to someone else to care for and treat right considering this is his second problem and the other turtle i bought with him has already pass on

any takers in brisbane you can come pick up the turtle outside of work hours, ill throw in a free turtle dock.


----------



## oddball (Jun 20, 2008)

klw
How much did the vet say it would cost for the treatment? 
A lot of vets will let you pay the bill off over time, especially when no treatment would endanger the animals life. I don't think any of them would turn an animal away because their owner wasn't prepared for an emergency.
When did you notice him getting sick? Has he been to the vet at all yet?


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 20, 2008)

surrender the animal then if you cant afford to take care of it and you realise this then SURRENDER it better for the animal it will recieve the care it needs and you wont feel guilty if it goes belly up


----------



## klw_03 (Jun 20, 2008)

My VET costs $83.40 for an appointment excluding all other costs.

He's been to the VET once and was given some medication and he completed that course successfully to my knowledge. I would say i noticed this about 3 or so weeks ago. I've had some luck with a member on here wanting to help, if that falls through I will surrender the animal.


----------



## aftcra (Jun 20, 2008)

The turtle is either a Murray River turtle or Krefft's turtle, not a Saw-shelled turtle.
The problem is still relatively easy to fix atm whilst at this stage.
The caresheet Carkat was referring to is at http://members.optusnet.com.au/~expansa1/
and discusses shell rot and other infections!
Regards,
Gab


----------

